# BEST over ear headphones to wear while snowboarding?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if you'd be into this or not - but Giro makes helmet ear-flap replacements that have little speakers built in and a 3.5mm (std) mp3 cord. Also has a mute switch in-line.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I have a setup like that for when I hit the park or hard pack, but I don't really wear a helmet when I'm shredding powpowpow, hence looking for badass headphones to take it to a whole new LEVEL :thumbsup:


----------



## synthetic (Dec 10, 2009)

von zipper has those fluffy ear muff speakers that hook on to your goggle straps


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

synthetic said:


> von zipper has those fluffy ear muff speakers that hook on to your goggle straps


Yeah, and they're pry pieces of sh*t


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> I'm looking to spend around $100/$150 or so on a pair of over-ear headphones that I can rock while boarding. I want a pair that will fit snug and not move too much (for obv reasons). I'm also a little bit of a basshead. Hopefully no Skullcandy recommendations.. I'm thinking *Sennheiser*, Audio Technica, etc. Thanks.


I have a pair of HD555 and love em. 

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD-555 Audiophile Headphones: Electronics

Only $91 on amazon. That's cheap compared to MSRP


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

sounds like a solid deal. i might have to check those out myself.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

This is going to sound like a bad recommendation, but the Motorola S805's are actually pretty good. Bass isn't too heavy, but theres some punch. Bluetooth headset, I got mine for 35 on newegg when they had them cheap. Need to put goggles over them so they stay on your hat, but they're pretty good and the battery life is ~17 hours or so in use. Haven't had to max them out yet though. But yeah, these are surprisingly good.

And I hate skullcandies


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

None because you can't hear anything around you ( =


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Im thinkign about getting these
any thoughts?
DRAGON DX Skull Candy Snowboarding Goggles in Green Purple/Pink Ionized - Snowboarding, Surfing and Skateboarding Superstore


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> Yeah, and they're pry pieces of sh*t


nah there all skullcandy's. even though everyone says they hate them which is prolly only cause every hollister kid buys em to get extreme. i waer icons cause you still kno whats going on but the music is plently loud and good enough quality


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I own the HD 555s and while they are AWESOME headphones, I don't think they would be great for snowboarding. They are open headphones and let lots of sound in and out. I would probably get the Sennheiser HD 280. They are closed headphones so you will hear the music better and they grip pretty well. I also own a pair of Sony MDR-V6 headphones which I liked better than the HD 280. They are also built like tanks so will take some abuse. Try out a few pairs and let us know what you pick. Also, check out head-fi.org the people there know TONS about different headphones and may have some suggestions that I don't even know about. Good luck!


----------

